# Cycling in Spain



## QFour (Apr 25, 2017)

If you are cycling in Spain all motor vehicles must give you 1.5m clearance. Anyone who has an accident with someone on a push bike has to prove it's the bikes fault. This is why they always cross to the other side of the road and make sure they don't go anywhere near you ..


----------



## Tbear (Apr 25, 2017)

Shame it does not apply to dog walkers without leads and idiots with earphones in. 

Richard


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Apr 25, 2017)

Should be like that here.Too many aggresive drivers who risk knocking cyclists off for a second or two of time.


----------



## Shockingdog (Apr 25, 2017)

QFour said:


> If you are cycling in Spain all motor vehicles must give you 1.5m clearance. Anyone who has an accident with someone on a push bike has to prove it's the bikes fault. This is why they always cross to the other side of the road and make sure they don't go anywhere near you ..



Cycling in Spain is just brilliant. Never felt so safe on a bike.Spanish drivers never come near you.The peniltys for them if involved in a bump with a cyclist are just to great.Its automatically the car drivers fault until proved otherwise. They give way and will even stop on a main road to let you out from a minor Road !!
It's a dam site safer than in the U.K.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Apr 25, 2017)

The way I look at it is if the cyclist is riding responsibly & is wearing bright fluorescent & black gear, has lights & isn't wearing headphones, then I pass them with the utmost care & consideration!.

However, if they can't be bothered to make the effort to be as safe as possible, then why should I be bothered to give them any thought when I overtake them!

I get fed up with the, "you must look after me" brigade, who think nothing of shooting up the inside/outside, going through red lights & almost running over people on crossings without a care in the world, until suddenly they get hit by a vehicle because the driver wasn't given the slightest chance of seeing them.

The same goes for walkers who walk around country roads in such a way that they don't give a driver any chance to see them till it's to late, & horse riders Especially those who ride in a carriage at walking pace on a wide but bendy road, without the tractor style high mounted light, that gives fair warning to those people driving up behind them.
After all, if a tractor etc., has to have a yellow flashing light by law when on the public road, then why shouldn't a horse & carriage!

Phill


----------



## rabW (Apr 26, 2017)

QFour said:


> If you are cycling in Spain all motor vehicles must give you 1.5m clearance. Anyone who has an accident with someone on a push bike has to prove it's the bikes fault. This is why they always cross to the other side of the road and make sure they don't go anywhere near you ..



Enjoying an extended trip round Spain at the moment, and lots of cycling. It feels so much safer, only exceptions around the Costa Brava area and two isolated incidents since then which had me 'waving' with, guess, a UK caravan and a UK motorhome.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 26, 2017)

The only problem with Spanish cycling is Brits (and others) in hire cars . Watch out for them !


----------

